# Vizsla gets a baby!



## elmo.mama (Aug 8, 2011)

We recently welcomed a vizsla to the family and then found out we were also going to welcome our first kiddo! Our pup is now 6 months old and baby is due middle of October. Anyone have advice, tips, funny stories, etc. about vizslas adjusting to a new little sibling?


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats!!
We don't have any children, but most of our friends do & we also have a new little niece, and I will say that we were pleasantly surprised at Holly around babies! She's 10months now but has been around babies since around 5-6months..its AMAZING how gentle she is!! She definitely realizes that they are smaller than her and to be careful! Its pretty cool! Even if she is wound up, she always settles when shes around a baby! Gives us hope for the future!


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

P.S.... I can't say that shes been a perfect little angel around them...prepare yourself...this is what happened last time my friend brought her little girl over...LOL


----------



## elmo.mama (Aug 8, 2011)

haha! i'm adding extra pacifiers to our registration!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/lily-honorary-vizsla-pup.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/i-read-they-were-good-with-kids.html

Socialize, socialize, socialize. Get your pup used to all kinds of strange things happening without reacting.

Take to the park with kids around and sit away at first. 

You have some time but do stuff everyday to desensitize your pup. Congratulations on the addition to your family of an upcoming two-legged pup to your pack.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My daughter and grandchildren came to stay with me when Ozkar my V was about 3 months old. The grandkids are 2 and 4. It really was a matter of just monitoring things to ensure that both parties do not get too boisterous with each other. I found that after about 8 weeks of living with us, both sides worked it out. Yes, there was the occasional toddler knockdown, when a boisterous V wanted to get somewhere in a hurry, but, it only happened a couple of times and once he knew the score, Ozkar settled down and became a really great buddy to both the boys. They would play together in the backyard for hours. 

I find V's to be very aware of littlies, both two and four legged. They tend to play to the level of the two or four legged person they are playing with. I just got back from a walk, where Ozkar and Zsa Zsa played with a little Australian Silky and a little Yorkshire Terrier. Tiny little things. But both my dogs were very gentle with them. Not too much further along, we bumped into a 5 month old cocker spaniel pup. The three of them played together for 30 minutes before we all had to head home. No injuries to the little cocker. All nice gentle play. 

But, as I mentioned, it's about monitoring both sides!


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm sure she'll do great I know Maisy really trys to be good around little ones! Just to make sure though I would expose her to small children just so she is familiar with them! Congratulations!


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

First off Congratulations!

We got our V when my kids were toddlers, so not the same thing as a baby, but he has been absolutely perfect with my kids. Its amazing to see them interact with each other, and how much the kids care about the dog, and vice versa. I'm pretty sure Scout would do just about anything he could for my kids.

I would say get your dog out and used to kids now. Kids of all ages. If you know someone who has a baby or a toddler and they are comfortable with dogs, introduce them to your pup, and have them visit regularly. 

Kids are very unpredictable, its the unpredictability that gets dogs nervous. They can't figure out what is going on, if they learn about the unpredictability and that its not a big deal then they do well.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

KashagLake said:


> P.S.... I can't say that shes been a perfect little angel around them...prepare yourself...this is what happened last time my friend brought her little girl over...LOL


superb!! lol!. my two boys have quickly learned to not leave their zhu zhu pets lying around now we have Ruby :


----------

